# Advise on ADCO Offer



## sunardi

I am offered to be interviewed at ADCO.
From the job desc, i know the offering grade is 16.
Could anyone share their knowledge on what is the salary range?
What other benefit/allowances?
I am currently work at Qatar. So i know, the biggest cost will be on rent and education. Will ADCO cover education cost at American School?

Also, what is the best British school at Abu Dhabi? Is there queue/long waiting list?

Thanks for answering


----------



## remaaz

I believe your your package will exceed 10000 usd per month and education cost are covered.


----------



## sunardi

Thanks for your response Remaaz.

Do you think you can give more detail breakdown on this?
Could you elaborate more on this? I mean, would this 10000 include the accommodation or without? 

Thanks a bunch..


----------



## remaaz

It depends on your location, is it an office in the city or in remote areas ?

I think they will pay you more if you are in the office and they provide you with accomodation if you are in the field.


----------



## hnusrat

sunardi said:


> I am offered to be interviewed at ADCO.
> From the job desc, i know the offering grade is 16.
> Could anyone share their knowledge on what is the salary range?
> What other benefit/allowances?
> I am currently work at Qatar. So i know, the biggest cost will be on rent and education. Will ADCO cover education cost at American School?
> 
> Also, what is the best British school at Abu Dhabi? Is there queue/long waiting list?
> 
> Thanks for answering


Same here, I have also got job offer from ADCO (0n 30th April, 2011). But alomost 20 days have past, but still waiting their response.

Would someone let me know how much time this process will take.

Regards


----------



## hnusrat

*informaiton*



sunardi said:


> I am offered to be interviewed at ADCO.
> From the job desc, i know the offering grade is 16.
> Could anyone share their knowledge on what is the salary range?
> What other benefit/allowances?
> I am currently work at Qatar. So i know, the biggest cost will be on rent and education. Will ADCO cover education cost at American School?
> 
> Also, what is the best British school at Abu Dhabi? Is there queue/long waiting list?
> 
> Thanks for answering


Brother, have you been selected by ADCO, if so, then what is the progress


----------



## Jamd

*Advice Needed*

Good Evenign Everyone. I just needed to have an advice of concerned on the same. I have been called for face to face interview by ADCO in December 2012 for the post of Mechanical Maintenance Engineer. I am having experience of 4.5 years of pure Mechanical maintenance, of largest Oil & Gas industries in Pakistan. Could anyone of you please advice me as to what Grade shall I expect to get from ADCO? Also, what is the salary range that I may demand considering my excperience, skill set and the salary structure of ADCO?

Your kind advice in the matter will be highly appreciated please?

Thanking in anticipation.


----------



## Jamd

Jamd said:


> Good Evenign Everyone. I just needed to have an advice of concerned on the same. I have been called for face to face interview by ADCO in December 2012 for the post of Mechanical Maintenance Engineer. I am having experience of 4.5 years of pure Mechanical maintenance, of largest Oil & Gas industries in Pakistan. Could anyone of you please advice me as to what Grade shall I expect to get from ADCO? Also, what is the salary range that I may demand considering my excperience, skill set and the salary structure of ADCO?
> 
> Your kind advice in the matter will be highly appreciated please?
> 
> Thanking in anticipation.


Anyone please?


----------



## Evok

Sorry guys. 

If I knew I'd tell you. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Fezi

Jamd said:


> Good Evenign Everyone. I just needed to have an advice of concerned on the same. I have been called for face to face interview by ADCO in December 2012 for the post of Mechanical Maintenance Engineer. I am having experience of 4.5 years of pure Mechanical maintenance, of largest Oil & Gas industries in Pakistan. Could anyone of you please advice me as to what Grade shall I expect to get from ADCO? Also, what is the salary range that I may demand considering my excperience, skill set and the salary structure of ADCO?
> 
> Your kind advice in the matter will be highly appreciated please?
> 
> Thanking in anticipation.


Hi JAMD, 
we are in same boat.. i m also invited for same post... Engineering grade starts from 11...


----------



## Pham Anh Dung

sunardi said:


> I am offered to be interviewed at ADCO.
> From the job desc, i know the offering grade is 16.
> Could anyone share their knowledge on what is the salary range?
> What other benefit/allowances?
> I am currently work at Qatar. So i know, the biggest cost will be on rent and education. Will ADCO cover education cost at American School?
> 
> Also, what is the best British school at Abu Dhabi? Is there queue/long waiting list?
> 
> Thanks for answering


I was offerred by ADCO for Well Completion Engineer at grade 14. However, the offer packages does not make sence to me and I did not sign on offer. Any one can advise me on: It there any chance to re-negotiate with them again to get better offer? I know some of candidate has very good " market adjustment", But I dont have it in my package.

Thank you


----------

